# A holiday message from moustress



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Solstice has come and gone! The sun returns!

Tomorrow is Christmas Eve. I'm hanging in here and trying not to be too negative. I worry about some people, though. Some people act as if there's not enough of the Good to go around, and they try to hog it, which only ruins it, turns it to Bad. The only way to keep the Good is to share it, so that we can all have it.

I worry, quite frankly, about people who like to see other people hurt, embarrassed, or in some way made uncomfortable or disaffected. I had a boss about ten years ago at a job I absolutely loved who decided that their was something wrong with me because of my nonstandard life-style and beliefs. This woman also picked on another employee who was a young, hardworking, warm, decent human being who also had beliefs Boss didn't share. I was already old and tough enough to pretty much let the s**t slide right off me, but I got between Boss and this young woman when I couldn't take it any more. Such a sad scene; a lack of human kindness comes from not loving one's self enough.

Even if you are not a Christian, there are many things from the New Testament that are worth embodying and living by. Like Christ's admonition to 'love your neighbor' as yourself. That means you need to love your self so that you have the moral fiber to be good to others in your life. Not just your family, or the guy next door, but the guy on another continent, and someday the guy on another planet. If you do not value your own spirit you lack the basis for effectively loving another. It's a failure that leads to a world of hurt when you try to give what you, guidance and support from a basis of self-righteous ingrown hatred. That is nor love. That is just sad.

To go out of your way in wasting your energy on trying to belittle, abuse, and tear down anyone has serious repercussions for your health, both emotionally and physically. Hatred is toxic. It contributes to heart disease, high blood pressure, digestive problems, and cancer. It killed Boss; it was predictable. I saw her as carrying a pall over her head, a pall which grew heavier with each passing incidence of abuse she created. She developed cancer. Saddest of all, she had given birth to a baby a few years after I was no longer working there...and now there is a young motherless child in this world. Hearing about that from one of the owners of that business just broke my heart.

Now, me, most of the time, I take adversity as a challenge. When I was harassed by Boss, I'd just smile more and work harder, trying to make things better in the world around me, and in the store I worked in. I've been having a lot of negative crap converging in my life this last year, but I try not to take it out on those around me. Sometimes I'm not as good as I should be. I have been snappish and angry, sarcastic and sometimes a total pain in the posterior. So, I'm not perfect! Hey, folks you heard it here! Not perfect; but I TRY to be good.

So, to those who pass through life acting like a moving sore spot looking for someone to share it with, I wish you an awakening. To the rest of you I send my thanks and love and the hope for more of happinesss and sharing we find in this little corner on the Internet. May all of you can find the love you need. Look within and learn how to receive the gift of human spirit. I pray you may receive it with laughter or with tears, and be healer and/or healed.

Peace!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

daaww very sweet and some wise words there 

though I'm pagan and celebrate yule, I still enjoy Christmas as I can spend time with my family who I don't see much any-more, I also enjoy the happiness that I had from it as a child, and its a reason to show your appreciation to each other be it though a simple card or gift.

haters gonna hate you just gotta keep going on and not fuel their fire with more hate.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

We do not buy presents for each other at this occassion; we just make and/or buy some goodies to share and solstice eve, thank each other for being there, and then have a nice meal on Christmas just because it's like another Thanksgiving to us. Wisdom comes from many sources; sounds like you know that well enough!

Thanks for the nice comment, and have a sweet holiday season!


----------

